# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل كثرة العتاب تفرق الأحباب ؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

العتاب صابون القلوب ... والعتب على قد المحبة
العتاب هو نوع من المحبة فأنت لا تعتب الا على الذين تحبهم فلا داعي لكثرة العتاب اجعلها فقط لتباين ما غل في النفوس حتى لا تزداد وتصبح كرها
لا يخلو شخص من نقص ومن المستحيل على أي زوجين أن يجد كل ما يريده في الطرف الآخر كاملاً
بالعتاب وشرح وجهات النظر تصفى القلوب
يذهب المشكله ويتفهم الطرف الآخر لم أنت متضايق
وان لم يحدث العتاب تبقى المنغصات موجودة
معاتبتك أخيك خيرا له من فقده وكيف تبكيه بعد الهوي وفى الحياة تركت وصله
والحبيب يعاتب من أجل التفاهم وتقريب وجهات النظر
**********************
ما هو اسلوبك فى العتاب لمن تحب ؟ ومن لا تحب هل هناك فرق؟
هل كثرة العتاب تفرق الأحباب ؟
هل يكون العتاب على قدر المحبة ؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بداية شكراً على الموضوع ...

برأيي العتب على قدر المحبة وبنفس الوقت كثرة العتاب تدمر العلاقات .. لإنو كثرة العتاب بحس المُعاتب فيها انو دائما مُستهدف وانو دائماً على خطأ ، لذلك لا بد من وضع خطوط وعلامات استفهام قبل عتاب من نحب ، وان نستبدل العتاب ان امكن بالنصح والرشد .. بالنسبة لأسلوبي في العتاب فهو هو ما بتغير سواء كان للحبيب او للصديق او للغير وهو اسلوب فكاهي الى حد ما ومرِح ، على الاقل كي لا يظن الطرف الآخر انني انتقده وحسب!!

وانا هيفا انا مين غيري انا ههههههههههه  ... شكراً وردة عالموضوع*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ما هو اسلوبك فى العتاب لمن تحب ؟ ومن لا تحب هل هناك فرق؟

لمن احبه احاول اعاتبه واحاول اصحح غلطه اما بالنسبة لمن لا احب عادي 

هل كثرة العتاب تفرق الأحباب ؟
لا بالعكس انا بحس انها بتقربهم اكثر 
هل يكون العتاب على قدر المحبة ؟
اه على قدر المحبة

----------


## sekannefe

أنا أعتبر ، أن لم تكن الحق . أنا متأكد . دعونا مناقشة الامر .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لما يعاتب انسان حد هاد لانه بحبه
بس ما لازم الواحد يبالغ بهاد الشي
لانه الطرف التاني ممكن يوصل لمرحلة يفكر انه مو عتاب وانه شي تاني

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو على المرور حبيبتي والمطر

----------


## اليتيم العماني

ما هو اسلوبك فى العتاب لمن تحب ؟ 

 يكون عتابا حلوا .

ومن لا تحب هل هناك فرق؟
 ليس لي في عتابه ناقة ولا جمل .

هل كثرة العتاب تفرق الأحباب ؟
على العكس العتاب كملح الطعام يزيد الأمور متانة وثباتا , ألم تسمعي ( عتابك حلو , ويا محلى العتاب ) .
هل يكون العتاب على قدر المحبة ؟
نعم , هو كذلك .

----------


## sekannefe

بالتأكيد. و كان معي . يمكننا التواصل على هذا الموضوع. هنا أو في PM.

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمروركم احبائي

----------


## Rhaf Mohamad

العتاب هو  الحراره التي تذيب الثلج من علي القلوب 
الكل يخطئ ....لكن العتب يكون تحمله النفس الإنسانية بدون ألم نفسي ....ويفرق على شيء طالما نحبّه وقلوبنا تعلقت بهم .....
مع خالص تحياتي لكم...

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو لمرورك

----------

